# Commercial Skip



## DwayneM (Oct 29, 2019)

I have yet to see the SKIP icon on any of the recordings that have been made by my Edge. Anyone else notice the same?

Also, there is no Skip Mode option under User Preferences as shown at https://support.tivo.com/articles/Knowledge/SkipMode


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DwayneM said:


> I have yet to see the SKIP icon on any of the recordings that have been made by my Edge. Anyone else notice the same?
> Also, there is no Skip Mode option under User Preferences as shown at https://support.tivo.com/articles/Knowledge/SkipMode


Sadly, you are going to have to call TiVo. They must not have enabled SM on your box. They have that kind of control.


----------



## yesno (Jun 27, 2003)

Is this the Canadian model of the EDGE?


----------



## DwayneM (Oct 29, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## yesno (Jun 27, 2003)

Is the closed captions working?


----------



## DwayneM (Oct 29, 2019)

yesno said:


> Is the closed captions working?


Yes. (Initially I did not realize that the B button had to be held for a couple of seconds.)


----------



## GuysInCT (Apr 30, 2002)

Working fine on my US Edge.


----------



## DwayneM (Oct 29, 2019)

Support replied:
_Upon checking, Skip Mode feature needs to be manually added to your TiVo EDGE DVR. I will escalate this case to our higher level tech so that the feature can be added amanually. This may take up to *3-5* *business days*. You will be notified through email once the request has been processed._

First the Netflix app missing, now the Skip feature.


----------



## Slumpert (Oct 18, 2019)

Being that’s its set for Canadian rules, I am surprised TiVo didn’t have to put daytime lights on it and have the remote labeled in two languages..

Can’t wait till we switch over from current time to a “metric” version such as stardate.

/smile.


----------



## davecochran19 (Jan 20, 2005)

DwayneM said:


> Support replied:
> _Upon checking, Skip Mode feature needs to be manually added to your TiVo EDGE DVR. I will escalate this case to our higher level tech so that the feature can be added amanually. This may take up to *3-5* *business days*. You will be notified through email once the request has been processed._
> 
> First the Netflix app missing, now the Skip feature.


Amazing how a selling feature has to be turned on manually by Tivo


----------



## red9086 (Oct 12, 2014)

DwayneM said:


> I have yet to see the SKIP icon on any of the recordings that have been made by my Edge. Anyone else notice the same?
> 
> Also, there is no Skip Mode option under User Preferences as shown at https://support.tivo.com/articles/Knowledge/SkipMode


That's odd, mine works perfectly and I have been using it for almost a year now.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

red9086 said:


> That's odd, mine works perfectly and I have been using it for almost a year now.


That post is over two years old. There are many threads on SM, especially since the change to computer control.

See: New TiVo Commercial Skip


----------

